# What's wrong with my MaraX



## cahal74 (Jan 5, 2016)

Haven't opened machine but this can't be right. First noticed coffee on the insides of my clean cups. Looks like its just coming out of front middle vent. Only have machine a couple of weeks.








Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Open the top.


----------



## cahal74 (Jan 5, 2016)

No coffee on inside that I can see. I cleaned. the tray last night and this happened again after pulling a shot this morning. Can't think where it could be coming from externally if it is.








Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

If there's a little residue on the cups, then heat + a little steam from the vents would condense and mix with the residue and see it drip down...?

But there shouldn't be coffee floating around inside your machine, even on a cleaning flush. Hard to imagine how it might get there. Remove the cups for a day or two and see what happens...?


----------



## cahal74 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks ill try that

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

